
How Zuckerberg "hacked" the residence networks to build his photo database. (Scroll down) - paulgb
http://www.scribd.com/doc/531743/1140
======
dannyv
ConnectU used to look like junk back in August 2007:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20070826023826/http://www.connect...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070826023826/http://www.connectu.com/)

Now, it's REALLY similar to Facebook once you look around the inside. It's
pretty ridiculous, because it seems that ConnectU was recently updated to
appear just like Facebook to make their case stronger ?!

~~~
falsestprophet
Those ConnectU people are worthless jokers and they have no idea.

------
rms
<http://www.02138mag.com/magazine/article/1764.html> is what links to this,
they have more documents. The best is this,
<http://www.02138mag.com/asset/1135.html>, it's an email where Zuckerberg
talks about working for the ConnectU people.

------
ewelfare
<http://www.scribd.com/doc/531743/1140>

~~~
ed
Scribd should just slurp the whole internet... everyone's quality of life
would rise dramatically.

------
tlrobinson
It's really fascinating to see the beginnings of something as huge as
Facebook.

Is this written by Zuckerberg, or one of the guys suing him for "stealing"
Facebook? Is it a journal, or a chat log, or something else?

More details plz!

------
nostrademons
I also love how his initial idea for FaceBook was putting pictures of Kirkland
residents next to farm animals to see who is hotter..

~~~
paulgb
Facebook has changed so much since then.

~~~
dcurtis
Has it?

~~~
paulgb
I was being sarcastic :P

------
nickb
The more you learn about Zuck, the more you start to dislike the guy :(

~~~
downer
Seems pretty clever. Not letting arbitrary barriers stand in the way.

~~~
brlewis
Rules against downloading personal data in bulk for commercial purposes are
not arbitrary barriers.

~~~
downer
Rules in general are the _epitome_ of arbitrary barriers.

------
kirse
What is this document from, a court case or something?

~~~
paulgb
Yup, as rms pointed to: <http://www.02138mag.com/magazine/article/1764.html>

